# Genesis Series 2 SM60 amplifier - 2 channel amplifier



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

i have a Genesis Series 2 SM60 - 2 channel amplifier, boxed, instructions, international shipping, great compact SQ amplifier that'll fit anywhere

DLS Genesis Series 2 3 SM60 ST60 amplifier 2 channel amp | eBay


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Why do you keep re-posting the auction when there are bids on it.. (like me a while back)? This amp has been on ebay for well over a month...


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

jimmyjames16 said:


> Why do you keep re-posting the auction when there are bids on it.. (like me a while back)? This amp has been on ebay for well over a month...


i have multiple amps of the same model and dont list them all at once. Eg i have posted a couple Compact 4s, all have sold but when i dig out another from my cupboard and stick it on ebay I use the same ad (text and image) why would i change it? Its the same item. Like I said I dont put all my items on ebay at once


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

huggy54 said:


> _... I use the same ad (text and image) why would i change it?_


Because your negative feedback on ebay makes you look shady...


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

jimmyjames16 said:


> Because your negative feedback on ebay *makes you look shady... :rolleyes*:


Negative feedback? what 2 people? one is a member on here actually (*gu9cci*). My 2 hits of negative feedback were because my auctions ended on eBay and sold, the buyers DIDN'T pay and ignored my emails and messages for days and NEVER replied when I requested payment. So of course I sold them items elsewhere after giving them enough time (4 - 7 days) just to to acknowledge my email and reply to let me know what the payment situation is and I even told them on email I would sell it elsewhere if I never at least gotta a reply. After this they left me negative feedback

Anyway look at all my other recent feedback, and this from International buyers (USA, Chzek Republic , Italy etc), no issues, NEVER no issues "Once you actually pay", sucks how eBay works and always favors the buyer in regards to feedback.


----------

